# vinyl record ashtray



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Got bored and needed a new ashtray. Lol. Don't worry I used one that was scratch up and no good anyway. It's a one finger. I plan on making more for fun. I'm trying superglue to fill the hole, and I might need to put some kind of laquer on it to keep the ashes from melting it.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Awesome job and idea! I've seen these as bowls...but an ashtray is cool!

I bet there'd be many a puffers wanting to aquire one from you...or make their own.

I would think you'd need laquer to protect from burns and melting...?


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Very neat ashtray Blake!

Ya bet you get some request from some puffers out there for these. Especially those guys with a man cave with a lot of music stuff and what not.

Clever thinking brother... Looks awesome!!!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Did one more, called it quits for the night. I'm just doing one finger to get the idea down. Once I figure out how I like it I will try for more.


----------



## ame16 (May 26, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

That is too cool Blake! Those are some great looking ashtrays and are very unique!


----------



## crburchett (Jul 18, 2011)

That is very cool!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

thanks guys,
Picked up a few more trashed vinyl. will do more this week. I got an idea....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice Job bro!:thumb:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

My friend does art stuff like this with records all the time (big sculptures, etc.) And upon seeing this i just said "DUDE! look!" and hes making me one now


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Pretty cool - I think you are on to something - get those minor kinks worked out - you might have a nice little niche market there!


----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

gibson_es said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Did one more, called it quits for the night. I'm just doing one finger to get the idea down. Once I figure out how I like it I will try for more.


ps. too few posts to link image... Sad... :rain:
This one looks awesome. I'm actually just on the lookout for an ashtray; would you mind providing some instruction for making a beauty like this?


----------



## Do5ug (Mar 29, 2010)

You'll want to remake that "Kingston Trio" record into a three-finger? :rain:

Great idea and a very nice look. 

A lot of us old farts remember when those songs were new - and now they can live on forever as a cigar appliance. 

Mega kudos.

-Do5ug


----------



## enigma (May 23, 2011)

Looks awesome! Well done, looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## eventide (Mar 1, 2011)

Make a Jethro Tull one and I'll pay top dollar.:music:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Lol. Eventide, i will keep my eye out. 

I tried something new yesterday, major fail. Will try again today with a couple changes.


----------



## eventide (Mar 1, 2011)

gibson_es said:


> Lol. Eventide, i will keep my eye out.
> 
> I tried something new yesterday, major fail. Will try again today with a couple changes.


Sweet, thanks man. Looks like you are close to the masterwork though.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok. So i got my idea to work. And then worked on the first i made to make it a 4 finger. What yall think? I think i am going to stuck with one of these two styles, or both. What do yall like better? Still might have to laquer then to pretect from heat. But past that there good.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Three finger looks a litte more sophisticated - 4 finger looks very artsy/deco like


----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Three finger looks a litte more sophisticated - 4 finger looks very artsy/deco like


Agreed. I definitely dig the 3-finger style. It's almost like a vase...albeit a very shallow one.:eyebrows:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

You gotta start looking for particular 45s:

Smokin' in the boys room - Brownsville Station
Smoke on the water - Deep Purple
Have a cigar - Pink Floyd (rare single)
Smoke gets in your eyes - The Platters

I know, I know, these 45 would be collectors items in almost any condition, so I suggest you get creative with your color printer and make replicas to put on any old 45.

Just sayin....... :smile::rockon:


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

Very creative! I just had to try it, so I grabbed a record and bent it. ... Wait a minute ... That was my signed Velvet Underground & Nico acetate. :faint: :banghead:


----------



## Coheeba (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm gonna try this this weekend. I'll let you know if it turned out awesome or a pile of mush.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Lol. Good luck. So far i only have one that i messed up beyond fixing.


----------



## eventide (Mar 1, 2011)

Good taste in cigars, all of you. And apparently good taste in the tunes department as well.:rockon:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I used one last night, gave it a look over after i was done with my cigar, No damage that i can see. Gonna use it more and ger results after 5 stogies. Might not need laquer after all. So, should i make more and start selling these bad boys? Or just enjoy what i got.


----------



## Coheeba (Aug 6, 2011)

Good to hear. I was wondering if the paper in the center was going to need a couple coats of poly or something, but wasn't sure. I'm also thinking about using the single 45's to make a smaller 1-finger.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Are you kidding me!? This is awesome!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> I used one last night, gave it a look over after i was done with my cigar, No damage that i can see. Gonna use it more and ger results after 5 stogies. Might not need laquer after all. So, should i make more and start selling these bad boys? Or just enjoy what i got.


Enjoy what you've got...and make 'em and sell 'em!

You are on to something here...and I think many would want one...get your technique down, maybe make you something out of wood to use as a template...perfect your cuts...and then I would still lacquer them so they will last...but this is just my opinion!

PM being sent...


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

those are awsome, you could definatly sell those! i always think of an ashtray as a personal thing and you cant get any more personal of an ashtray than by making one yourself... maby ill get out the old pottery wheel this evening


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

quo155 said:


> Enjoy what you've got...and make 'em and sell 'em!
> 
> You are on to something here...and I think many would want one...get your technique down, maybe make you something out of wood to use as a template...perfect your cuts...and then I would still lacquer them so they will last...but this is just my opinion!
> 
> PM being sent...


I might try to get laquer tomorrow. However, The "less then perfect" look is what i like about them. Not sure i want them all looking just alike, via a template.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> I might try to get laquer tomorrow. However, The "less then perfect" look is what i like about them. Not sure i want them all looking just alike, via a template.


Good deal...makes sense!

I will respond to PM shortly!


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

They LQQK GREAT!


----------



## Murph2che (Aug 6, 2011)

Nicely done Blake! I like the non-trad ashtrays.


----------



## Coheeba (Aug 6, 2011)

Made one this weekend with a Barry Manilow record (wasn't worried about messing that one up).

Haven't figured out yet out to make the cigar holder spots right yet, but at least now I have an interesting change bowl.:rofl:


----------



## dougdog76861 (Jul 12, 2011)

thats awesome ! what do you use to melt it ? heat gun ?


----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

dougdog76861 said:


> thats awesome ! what do you use to melt it ? heat gun ?


I actually just used a table-top butane burner. It works, albeit at times it's hard to melt it just enough and the surface doesn't start burning.

What do others use?


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Post your results via photograph! I have not got any laquer yet. Long story. Will try to get to it no later then this weekend.


----------

